# Sad to see this happening



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Seems like BC Aquaria as I remember it has turned into a place to buy and sell stuff mostly. Seems only a very few members are willing to help other fellow aquarists and get involved other than hunting down deals on here. I can see this site losing long time members if this continues. Us moderators have tried to get the owners to kick in some money as prizes for contests etc. that we would host for them and hopefully keep the interest going here., but have never got any responses to our requests. Very sad to see the site declining like it is.


----------



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

I have noticed people are moving more to aquarium Hobbyist groups on facebook


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I find the Facebook groups of very little use. There's a very high proportion of noise compared to useful information. And, any good posts are ephemeral. (Try to find a post from even just a month ago.) If the management isn't even replying to moderators questions about funding, that is very rude and disrespectful.


----------



## jonl (Jul 9, 2018)

I think this BCAquaria community is awesome. I have many fond experiences interacting with the members here.

But the truth is, the UI & UX of this forum sucks, and a lot of the functionalities are clunky or don't work at all. It's like visiting a website from 20 years ago.

Nobody expects to delete their inbox messages because it has a few messages. No notifications when your post gets a reply.

I'd suggest whoever owns this domain perhaps looking into revamping the website. There're many templates out there, or hire someone to get the job done. Hosting the traffic at the our current magnitude should be relatively cheap on AWS. Maybe embed some ads here to generate revenue to sustain the infrastructure cost. I have adblocks on, so maybe there already is?


----------



## Oscarlover (Nov 10, 2016)

I have 2 ads ATM on my screen


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sadly, like Laurie, I'm not getting much support for requests sent to the owners/admin which is really an unfortunate situation.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't disagree. Bear in mind that sites like ageofaquariums were a huge international hub for reference and forum interaction, and it doesn't even exist anymore. Add to that the cost of living in and around SW BC and people having way less disposable income for hobbies and there's bound to be less traffic. Despite it all, there is still a community of people here. I just started up a tank after being out of the hobby for a few years and I'll definitely be participating online here and I'm so happy to be back at it with the tank startup. That's too bad about the ownership not being willing to reinvest in the users but thanks to the mods for going to bat for the forum.


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

I don’t know if any of you are members of canreef but that website is like 100 times better than this one lol almost makes me want to switch back to salt lol 😉


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I have been considering not going on this site anymore. truthfully I don't believe I have been able to sell anything on this site ever. I have bought loads of stuff though. apart from that its lost its community feel and its too bad because it can still be great as facebook groups are too washed up


----------



## Otocinclus (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah it's definitely not the same site I remember when I lurked on it 5-6 years ago. It's really a shame as this was a huge forum and it was so cool because it was geographically centered on BC so as someone in BC and not from the lower mainland, I could still connect and buy and sell from people who were a day trip away. I got my first shrimp off of someone on this website.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I would like to try to reinvigorate the BCA community (with or without corporate support) so I'm planning to organize a backyard BCA BBQ this summer. I'll see how my work schedule is and try to post here early enough to give members time to set aside that weekend afternoon to come hang out. I'll see what I can organize but it'll most likely be a mix of bbq (ribs, chicken, smokies, etc) and Chinese-Malaysian cuisine (fried noodles, curry chicken). Looking at June or early July.

I'll keep everyone posted if this will happen and when. 

Anthony


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Haha so sad to read about the troubles here, I re-started my little Fluval Flora tank back up and thought I'd swing by and see if folks were still selling plants ect, this was literally my first stop after dipping my toes back in the hobby. Anthony I'm always up for a BBQ at your place man. 

CK


----------



## Oscarlover (Nov 10, 2016)

Sounds like a great time!


----------

